# That B*****!!



## MissMissy (Mar 15, 2007)

I went to work today and i pack items.. well you have to pack 19 boxes an hour which i have to gift wrap them and make them look nice and stuff. well we worked 8 hours. which is 152 boxes, i packed 195, at the end of the night and there is this girl she had been nothing but a shit starter.. she came up to were i was asked the lead what she made, if she checked it right. we can check our own rate and it is the same thing the lead looks up.. lead told her 235, and then the lead said missy you only did 195.. whats wrong with you what am i going to do with you.. she saw i was upset,, and said.. you did good and left it at that.!! I thought i did good. what the hell.. maybe i am just being selfish i dont know but it upset me. This girl is always stirring shit with everyone she had been gone because she hurt herself she came back yesterday and she is back on her gears.. sorry just venting


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sorry that happened to you. Maybe she will get packaged up accidentally and shipped far far away.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 15, 2007)

lol that made me laugh! lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 15, 2007)

It is quite the visual huh? LOL


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that! Sometimes people are mean for no reason.

Angela, you are so funny!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with you on this one. Maybe it'll happen. You could only hope at least.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2007)

Is she a higher up than you or a co-worker?

Bit lost, sorry.

I hate b***hy co-workers. Nothing gets me in the worst mood than having someone you see everyday complain about your performance when they should just think about themselves.

Slap a ho - I says. Haha.


----------



## IBMis2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry you have to deal with someone like that.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate people who stirr up trouble for no reason.

I'm so sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL. I hope so too! WTF is wrong with her.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 15, 2007)

:shuriken: do u want me to ninja her ass for you??? haha

:box: i can bust my tae-bo on her!..hahah:hehe:


----------



## jessimau (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG I need you ladies here! I have a coworker who totally acts like my buddy and then talks major s*** behind my back about what I am and am not doing. I'm her supervisor, actually, so I have to do things the others don't, things that probably don't look like work to them. It gets me so mad!! I was going to invite them to my wedding, but finding out about all the s*** going on behind my back changed my mind.

I agree...just keep hoping that she'll get shipped off somewhere. I thought a bunch of negative things about some former coworkers and they all got fired. Karma's a b**** when you are!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that happened to you. I hate co-workers that are b******. Maybe they will ship her to the Arctic. Her new co-workers will be polar bears.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't blame you for feeling like you do, Missy.

I've worked with some major shit starters in my time as well, and I too have wished that they would somehow magically disappear.

It's a pity I keep forgetting my magic wand and hat, or they would be gone already! LOL!

Some people feel they have nothing better to do than to make others feel like crap. Seriously, people like that have no lives...


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks you guys .. yeah the girl starts shit alot.. and she is in good with the boss today i only had to pack 133 and i packed 221 i was proud of myself


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 16, 2007)

Sounds to me like she is insecure and needs to grow up!!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that missy, i like angelas ideal of her getting shipped away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and jessi, try not to threadjack ok? cuz its not nice and cuz people dont notice the different post. youll get more advice if you post your own thread, but on that note, just dont create more of a rift and if its really creating a probelm see your supervisor or just ignore her completly, when she asks just tell her you dont want to give her reason to talk behind your back so youre ignoring her bc she isnt worth it. at that point you can ask for the invite back lol


----------



## daer0n (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL!

you do tae bo too Krissy?


----------



## sooner_chick (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that missy, I do like angelas ideal of her getting shipped away .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Mar 17, 2007)

Missy, congrats on kicking major butt at work!! That's awesome! See? you rock! No need to worry about that stupid troublemaker.

:rockwoot:

Wasn't trying to threadjack or get advice, I was commiserating about how much coworkers can really suck. I should've changed up the order of where I put things in my post, my bad. Sharing rants is part of my communication style, which I know doesn't always come across that great, but often comes across how I mean it to. It's actually how things go most of the time in another forum I post in, so it's habit too.

Missy, sorry if you felt like I threadjacked. It truly wasn't my intention.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

eek and sorry if i came off *****y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didnt mean it that way, i jus figured ud get more replies otherwise it may have gone unnoticed!


----------



## jessimau (Mar 19, 2007)

No biggie...sorry, I wrote my response when I was still really touchy. Thanks for letting me know it wasn't meant the way I read it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2007)

i hate that. i always seem to come across people like that


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow what a B!


----------

